# 2007 Maxima with 28k miles for sale red flags?



## BigP (Mar 18, 2014)

There is a 2007 Maxima SE with 28,000 miles for sale in my area. I drove it yesterday and it rides well, shifts well, looks great. I have not had it checked out by a mechanic yet but plan to. It was in a minor accident years ago but that's all that is on the CARFAX report.

I'm thinking with the low mileage that this car sat for at least a year somewhere. How can I check some of the rubber type components to make sure they are not rotted out or had flood damage?

The car is great and at a fair price (around $10k).

Any advice much appreciated. thanks....


----------

